# My female is singing!



## helenut (Feb 8, 2011)

The female cockatiel I bought as part of a pair in Feb has just started singing. I was going to change the pairings anyway by buying 2 more tiels as these ones are both pied and have never seemed paired like he said they were. 

But does this mean she is a he? I think the guy who sold me him/her fibbed a little about the age anyway as I've always thought her to be younger than he said. 

S/he is mouting at the moment and singing a lot! Is she definitely a he?? If so I will be buying 2 females at some point to pair them then?!

:wacko:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

very likely male unless you have a talented female


----------



## helenut (Feb 8, 2011)

He's not actually stopped singing today so I think he is definitely a male! You think I should tell the guy I got him from? Or just leave it and find some females?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

No harm in telling him he might be pleased to know, yay more tiel to look forward to ha ha


----------



## helenut (Feb 8, 2011)

I spoke to the breeder and he said that the guy he got the female from said it had to be female as it was a pearl and only the male parent of that bird was pearl (or something). Maybe that guy wasn't telling the truth though, who knows!

He said he could swap it for a whiteface pearl pied DNA'd hen but I'm very attached to my little singing boy now so I don't think I want to swap him. Don't know what to do at all! 

More tiels sounds good though


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hmmm yep i think more tiels is the solution  and he can sing to them


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would get a dna test done  Spike's breeder has a female tiel that will talk even when she is laying eggs.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Also since s/he is molting, and a pearl, if male some (not all because you have a pied right?) will disappear as well.


----------



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

In some cases the females sing and in some cases the males retain their pearls after they are adults. Both cases are rare though. "Spike" is right. A DNA test would tell you for sure.


----------



## helenut (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you! I forgot about the pearls actually she is pearl pied split whiteface, I hope she is a girl so she doesn't lose them! She's so pretty with them!
I will send off for a DNA test as there are so many factors that could trip me up


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

you should put a video up of her


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Am I to assume from this that it's possibly my Johnny is a girl???  He's a white face with pearl and sings like a little angel.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

siobhan, the bird in your siggy is a male  hes got old pearls... he once was a pearl but molted them out because hes a boy. so hes got shadows of pearls


----------



## helenut (Feb 8, 2011)

Tried to make a vid but it is generally terrible! 
She was being quite quiet at the time, so might have to turn it up. Sorry its sideways, and bad quality (its from phone), and so far away you cant see anything!
Just watched it back  would have been better if there was no picture at all! But nevermind.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOgmyKl3Tuo

Is that the normal noise of a female? I have no idea 

Here's a pic of her again:
http://helen.adcott.net/pictures/tiels.jpg (on left)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

That sound like a male to me


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O wow...that's a girl singing? Sounds like something my boys would try to sing!


----------



## helenut (Feb 8, 2011)

I've got the DNA forms ready, I'm just a bit scared of having to catch her a pull out her feathers!

I called the breeder and he said she has to be female because the parent hen was not pearl. He said I could swap him/her for a wf pearl hen he has but I don't want to swap as I'm very attached and it just seems wrong to get rid of a bird because it's not the sex I thought it was! I would like a wf pearl hen for the cock I have though but he wasn't willing to sell, just a straight swap.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats a shame another tiel would be lovely, not nice if he only wanted a swap


----------



## helenut (Feb 8, 2011)

Just realised I'm repeating myself in this thread, oops! Started it so long ago, forgotten what I had already said. 

The only other cockatiel breeder near me that I know of only has lutino's and pieds or something. Hopefully I will go to the stafford show in summer and meet some people there as I have never been. There must be someone near that likes whitefaces  well I hope there is anyway! I emailed someone today about a wf pearl hen but no reply yet


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Bless im quite happy to share my dumpling with you


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a singer, too, and his singing is so pretty I can't imagine not having that sound in the house. My other tiel talks and whistles but doesn't sing, because he never had another tiel to listen to until Johnny arrived; Freddie grew up listening to the parrots' chatter. Maybe he'll learn to sing from Johnny. 

My guess is your singer is a boy, but you can't count on that. I have a female budgie who talks and squawks and admires herself in the mirror, and so many people say females don't do that. Don't tell that to Bonnie. LOL She's a liberated female budgie.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

My female who lives with my parents sings  She copies what the boys do (though not quite as good as them), but she's definately a girl without a doubt hehehe


----------

